# lateral head triceps workouts



## liljojo4711 (Mar 23, 2004)

what are some excersises i can do to hit the lateral tricep muscle?


----------



## plouffe (Mar 23, 2004)

Well basically a tricep movement is going to hit all three heads... but I've found that a form of pullover's really hit that well. My coach introduced me to them:


Flint Presses:

Lay on a flat bench, with cambered bar and performed a skullcrusher like movement, but go behind the head and lower until you get a good stretch, then pull back over ur head to your chest. After 10 repitions, do close grip with the cambered bar ( another 10 reps ) Add these to your routine and you'll be feeling good.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 23, 2004)

any tricep movement will hit all three heads but since the long head of the tri's crosses the shoulder, a move similar to what plouffe said should hit it more, i say should because thats my theory i haven't researched it or anything so far.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> any tricep movement will hit all three heads but since the long head of the tri's crosses the shoulder, a move similar to what plouffe said should hit it more, i say should because thats my theory i haven't researched it or anything so far.



Pretty good theory Jerk .  Actaully because you are "reaching" behind your head with the bar you are stretching the tricep as far as it ca go (further than if you just brought the bar down to your face).  When a muslce is pulled to its greatest stretch positin like that it is able to apply more force, leading to more fiber recruitment, leading to more strength and growth (hopefullly).


----------



## liljojo4711 (Mar 24, 2004)

ok, thanks for that excersise.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2004)

Try it with dumbell too.  I can stretch back even further with the DBs and really get explosive on the concentric.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Pretty good theory Jerk .  Actaully because you are "reaching" behind your head with the bar you are stretching the tricep as far as it ca go (further than if you just brought the bar down to your face).  When a muslce is pulled to its greatest stretch positin like that it is able to apply more force, leading to more fiber recruitment, leading to more strength and growth (hopefullly).



Yes its a theory biatch.  All they taught us was that the long head crosses the shoulder, nothing about extending the shoulder bringing about more stretch, more force etc.  I haven't read any research papers on it or anything so i can't say for sure, but people have been doing regular skullcrushers for years with results, so i'm not really sure if a little shoulder extension will make a difference in the end 

BTW, Pat, foundations sucks dick


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> Yes its a theory biatch.  All they taught us was that the long head crosses the shoulder, nothing about extending the shoulder bringing about more stretch, more force etc.  I haven't read any research papers on it or anything so i can't say for sure, but people have been doing regular skullcrushers for years with results, so i'm not really sure if a little shoulder extension will make a difference in the end
> 
> BTW, Pat, foundations sucks dick




It isn't a question of whether it will make a difference in the end.....It most defenitly will make a difference in the end.  It has to do with variation.  Think about dumbell curls.......Do them standing and that is one way.  Do them on an incline bench and what happens?  The shoulder is placed in extension....the long head of the bicer flexes the shoulder so in extension it is flexed causing a greater strech and a great amount of force application.  Now do preacher curls.  the shoulder is in flexion so the long head is shortened so now you can get more activation form the short head as the long head can no longer produce maximal force.

Okay one more for you YAN.......If it doesn't matter how come westside barblle recomends doing skull crushers to three positions....face, forehead and overhead?  Also, when trying to be explosive, this is why i like doing it with dumbells, you are going to want to use that full range of motin so that you can recruit as much motor untis as possible!!  (FULL ROM ALWAYS YAN!!!  FULL ROM.....lol)


----------



## Yanick (Mar 24, 2004)

i was just thinking that it might not really lead to more fiber recruitment because (take the to the face/behind the head skullcrusher one) as you extend your shoulder you are getting help from the large muscle groups which extend your shoulder, like lats, pecs, shoulders etc so you get that momentum when you finally have to just extend your elbow, which i thought would lead to 'less work' by tricep.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> i was just thinking that it might not really lead to more fiber recruitment because (take the to the face/behind the head skullcrusher one) as you extend your shoulder you are getting help from the large muscle groups which extend your shoulder, like lats, pecs, shoulders etc so you get that momentum when you finally have to just extend your elbow, which i thought would lead to 'less work' by tricep.




Okay, maybe.  I was looking at it as the greater amount of stretch you take it the tricpe to the greater amount of force productio it will have.  Whether or not other things are working synergysitcally to move that weight who cares.  I mean, reall in anything that you do you are using something else.  Biceps curls can tax your shoulders pretty well.  Good point though.


----------



## kvyd (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Today I did  the same sort of excercise a "flint press" but on a declined bench.  It seemed to put more of a stretch on the long head .

felt good to me


----------



## liljojo4711 (Mar 25, 2004)

i did it also, it felt really good, thanks


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> Flint Presses:
> 
> Lay on a flat bench, with cambered bar and performed a skullcrusher like movement, but go behind the head and lower until you get a good stretch, then pull back over ur head to your chest. After 10 repitions, do close grip with the cambered bar ( another 10 reps ) Add these to your routine and you'll be feeling good.



I got this from my football coach too. i do every other tricep workout.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Okay, maybe.  I was looking at it as the greater amount of stretch you take it the tricpe to the greater amount of force productio it will have.  Whether or not other things are working synergysitcally to move that weight who cares.  I mean, reall in anything that you do you are using something else.  Biceps curls can tax your shoulders pretty well.  Good point though.



Yeah i see what you're saying, i'm not saying your wrong or i'm wrong, i'm just saying i haven't really had any proof in what is better/worse.  Its just some anatomy i learned which i kind of applied to training (ie. long head of the biceps crosses shoulder, so some shoulder flexion _should_ get a better contraction etc.)


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 25, 2004)

I have to chime in too on this one.......i've done them since I started lifting seriously and they are the best.......I like dips a lot too.  It's really hard to get the right wrist position b/c it is a very uncomfortable movement.  what I do is I'll balance the straight bar on the ends of my palm (as if I was holding a short v-bar) and then bring it down- once you get used to it, you'll love the fact that you can adjust your grip throughout the motion to provide really good muscle tension....give it a try


----------

